# Working Remotely from France for a US Company Question



## Canadian-In-London (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello all, 

Since the covid numbers really started to jump here in March 2020 I have been working remotely from my place in London. 

I work for a huge US-based multi-national, and their legal department have told me that under no circumstances can I work remotely from France, that is something I asked them about before Christmas. They said it's a French law. 

Does anyone know what it is? Would I have to pay tax in France on top of what I'm paying in the UK? 

They wouldn't give me details, which was frustrating, they just said 'No!'. 

Many thanks. 

Andrew


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, there is a convention that you are considered to be working in whatever country or place you are physically located in while doing the work. So if you are living in France you are considered to be working in France if you are working remotely, no matter where your employer is located.

The law isn't that you can't work for them from France, but rather that, if you will be working from France, then you (and they) are then liable for French taxes and "cotisations" (i.e. social insurances).

First of all there is the matter of obtaining a work visa - which would most likely require the employer to show that there is some reason they need or want a French based employee, and then they would need to establish a "French payroll" as an employer (with or without a physical presence in France). 

But the real problem is that the employer's share of taxes and social insurances is considerably higher in France than it is for the US, UK and (I suspect) Canada. Figure that an employer pays about 40% of your gross salary in "payroll taxes" while you pay 20 to 25% of your gross in withholdings (and that's before income taxes in France).


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

One could, presumably, visit France for up to 90 days and work remotely. But that is a working holiday, not relocation.


----------



## Canadian-In-London (Jan 19, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> One could, presumably, visit France for up to 90 days and work remotely. But that is a working holiday, not relocation.


 A working holiday would suit me just fine. Is that legal?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Canadian-In-London said:


> A working holiday would suit me just fine. Is that legal?


That you could probably do with little difficulty.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> That you could probably do with little difficulty.


Crossing the channel might be a challenge these days.


----------

